# Gec 415v contactor



## gawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Another clearer pic


----------



## gawk (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, you are posting in a primarily US based forum, and GEC does not exist here, so I don't think we can help much. But I will say that a lot of the GEC products I was aware of from my days at Siemens are no longer available or supported. I think somewhere in the 80s GEC as it existed over there was merged with a French company called CEGELEC-ALSTHOM to become GEC-ALSTHOM, which got out of that industry and focused on electronics and communications. GEC-ALSTHOM has since itself gone into history as the various divisions either folded up or were sold off to other companies. Bottom line, they no longer exist so any parts you can find will be 20+ years old.

If you choose to replace it, you are better off buying an entire new Star-Delta starter assembly. Those two contactors have a mechanical interlock on them that prevents them from both being energized at the same time, because if they were, it would be a dead short circuit. That mechanical interlock (you can see it in between the contactors) is critical, yet completely proprietary so you will not be able to replace only one of the contactors unless it is EXACTLY the same. Even then, that is an older style interlock that needs adjustment, which is tricky. A new set of contactors from someone like Siemens or Schneider or Allen Bradley will have much simpler snap-on components and are more reliable now. 

Start fresh, you will spend less time.


----------



## gawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*GEc MC35 contactor*

Hi JRaef
Thanks for your reply. I'm sure you're right about starting over, but its not something I usually do and to be honest dont really understand the auxiliary terminals. There are 2 at the back which are labled A0 & A1 which i assumed energised the coil, and 2 extra terminals outside of the main 3 phase terminals. So using new contactors wouldnt be an option unless I really understood what goes where !! Definately not something you could guess at ! Thats why I was searching for an exact match of the contractor. I did find one but it has a 110v coil so no good.
i guess i'll keep searching. Many thanks for you help.


----------



## gawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*An idea*

Ok just had a thought, and would be grateful for your input.
There are 3 contactors in the enclosure, (picture below) if I replace the middle contactor with the contactor on the left (therefore the mechanical interlock would then fit)
Then fit a MC80 contactor on the left (i assume the mc80 contactor is just suitable for a larger load)
i have added a picture of that contactor too.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a bad solution. Solves the issue of matching up to the mechanical interlock mechanism and you are right, the larger contact will be fine. I'd go for it.


----------



## gawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*didnt work !!!*

Well, I got it all connected ok, but when I switch on the motor starts running, then after a few seconds the 2 interlocked contactors switch over but then the motor stops. The contactors stay closed and there is voltage on all six lines to the motor.
I have tried swapping u2 & v2, also other combinations on the delta side but still no luck. one combination the motor grumbles and whines a bit, I assume it is trying to reverse. So i switch off pretty quick. Any ideas what i might be missing?

Thanks
Gary


----------

